# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  كمشة اخبار

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*«الدراسات الدولية» في «الأردنية» يستضيف سفراء الباكستان والهند وبريطانيا*

عمان - الدستور

ضمن نشاطات قسم الدراسات الدولية في كلية العلوم الاجتماعية والإنسانية في الجامعة الأردنية استضاف القسم سفراء كل من الباكستان والهند والمملكة المتحدة المعتمدين في عمان كلاً على حدة.

وألقى السفير الباكستاني محمد اختر طفيل محاضرة بعنوان "أزمة كشمير والأمن في جنوب شرق آسيا" تناول فيها مختلف جوانب الأزمة الكشميرية وأسبابها وتأثيرها على الأمن في منطقة جنوب شرق آسيا موضحاً الموقف الباكستاني من القضية.

كما ألقى السفير الهندي راتاكوندا داياكار محاضرة حول أزمة كشمير والأمن في جنوب شرق آسيا تناول فيها جوانب الأزمة من وجهة النظر الهندية وانعكاساتها الأمنية والإقليمية والعالمية.

وألقى سفير المملكة المتحدة السيد جيمس وات محاضرة بعنوان" السياسة الخارجية البريطانية نحو الشرق الأوسط" ، استعرض خلالها أبرز جوانب السياسة البريطانية تجاه المنطقة والمواقف السياسية التي تبنتها بريطانيا تجاه قضايا الشرق الأوسط.

وفي نهاية المحاضرات دار نقاش أجاب خلاله السفراء على أسئلة واستفسارات من طلبة الجامعة والحضور.

وحضر المحاضرات عميد كلية العلوم الاجتماعية والإنسانية الدكتور عبدالله نقرش ورئيس قسم الدراسات الدولية الدكتور حسن المومني وحشد كبير من طلبة الجامعة.



*«العلوم والتكنولوجيا» تحتفل بتخريج الفوج الـ 20 من طلبتها الجمعة*

اربد - الدستور

تحتفل جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية في الثالث عشر من الشهر الجاري بتخريج الفوج العشرين من طلبتها برعاية رئيس الجامعة الدكتور وجيه عويس على الاستاد الرياضي الساعة السادسة مساء داخل الحرم الجامعي ويبلغ عددهم حوالي ( أربعة آلاف) على مدار خمسة ايام.

وقال عميد شوؤن الطلبة في الجامعة الدكتور حسين اللبون انه سيتم في اليوم الاول تخريج طلبة كلية الهندسة وفي اليوم الثاني سيتم تخريج طلبة كلية الطب البشري وكلية الاسنان وكلية الصيدلة وفي اليوم الثالث سيتم تخريج طلبة كلية التمريض وكلية الدرسات العليا وفي اليوم الرابع سيتم تخريج كلية الزراعة وكلية الطب البيطري وكلية العلوم والاداب وفي اليوم الاخير سيتم تخريج طلبة كلية تكنولوجيا الحاسوب والمعلومات وكلية العلوم الطبية التطبيقية.وأكد الدكتور اللبون ان الجامعة قد اتخذت كافة الترتيبات اللازمة للإعداد لهذا الحفل بتوجيه مباشر من الأستاذ الدكتور وجيه عويس رئيس الجامعة حيث يرأس الدكتور مروان مولا نائب رئيس الجامعة لجنة التخريج لهذا الفوج. وبين الدكتور اللبون أن أعداد خريجي الفوج التاسع عشر في مختلف الكليات كانت كما يلي: الطب البشري (338) و التمريض ( 390 ) و الزراعة ( 243 ) و الصيدلة (266) و الطب البيطري ( 29 ) والعلوم الطبية التطبيقية ( )352 و علوم الحاسوب والمعلومات ( 311 ) والدراسات العليا ( 595 ) والعلوم والآداب ( 519 ) والهندسة ( 876 ) وطب الأسنان ( 109).

وأشار الدكتور اللبون إلى ان الجامعة تحوي قرابة ( )20 ألف طالب وطالبة من حوالي 55( ) جنسية موزعين على 11 كلية مبينا ان هذا الفوج يحوي خريجي درجات البكالوريوس والدبلوم العالي والاختصاص العالي والماجستير. 


*
اتفاقية تعاون علمي بين «الطفيلة التقنية» وجامعة صنعاء*

الطفيلة - بترا

وقعت جامعة الطفيلة التقنية اتفاقية تعاون علمي مع جامعة صنعاء اليمنية خلال زيارة علمية قام بها رئيس الجامعة الدكتور سلطان أبو عرابي اخيرا الى الجامعات والمؤسسات العلمية في اليمن.

وتضمنت الاتفاقية تبادل أعضاء الهيئات التدريسية والطلبة وتبادل البحوث العلمية والمطبوعات وتنفيذ برامج علمية مشتركة تصب في مصلحة الطرفين.

ووقع الاتفاقية الدكتور أبو عرابي ورئيس جامعة صنعاء الدكتور خليل حميم.

والتقى الدكتور أبو عرابي وزير التعليم العالي اليمني الدكتور صالح باصرة وبحث ومعه مجالات التعاون بين الجامعة والتعليم العالي اليمني والجامعات اليمنية. كما بحث الدكتور أبو عرابي خلال الزيارة مع رئيسي جامعتي العلوم والتكنولوجيا اليمنية وجامعة العلوم الحديثة سبل التعاون العلمي. 



*وفد من جامعة عجمان يزور «عمان الأهلية»*

عمان - الدستور 

استقبل الأستاذ الدكتور ماهر سليم رئيس جامعة عمان الأهلية وفدا من جامعة عجمان برئاسة السيد ابراهيم الجفال. تم البحث خلال الزيارة العلاقات العلمية الثنائية وتبادل المناهج والبرامج والخطط العلمية في الجامعتين وكذلك مشاركة الوفود في المؤتمرات والندوات العلمية بالاضافة الى تبادل الزيارات والباحثين لالقاء محاضرات متخصصة واجراء الأبحاث العلمية. ثم قام الوفد بزيارة مرافق الجامعة ومركز التعلم الالكتروني حيث أبدى الوفد اعجابه بالمركز وبالتقنيات الحديثة المتوفرة وقد حضر اللقاء عدد من عمداء الكليات. 



*«آل البيت» تقيم يوما طبيا مجانيا في الزعتري*

المفرق - الدستور - علي العرقان

أكد رئيس جامعة آل البيت الأستاذ الدكتور نبيل شواقفة مواصلة الانفتاح مع المجتمع المحلي من خلال الاستفادة من الخدمات التي تقدمها الجامعة وفي مختلف المجالات وخصوصا الصحية والأعمال الخيرية التطوعية.

واعلن الدكتور الشواقفة خلال افتتاحه فعاليات اليوم الطبي المجاني المفتوح والذي نظمته كلية الأميرة سلمى بنت عبد الله للتمريض في جامعة آل البيت وبالتعاون مع مديرية صحة المفرق والمستشفيات في المحافظة والذي أقيم بمنطقة الزعتري في البادية الشمالية ان الجامعة ستقيم أيام طبية أخرى في مختلف المناطق وخصوصا البعيدة منها لضمان تقديم الخدمة الصحية والعلاجية المطلوبة.

رئيس بلدية الزعتري والمنشية فرح احميدي الفواعرة اشاد من جانبه بمبادرة جامعة آل البيت ودعمها لليوم الطبي المجاني والذي كان اشارة واضحة نحو تفعيل دورها الرئيس مع المجتمع المحلي والبلديات .

عميدة كلية الاميرة سلمى بنت عبد الله للتمريض في جامعة آل البيت الدكتورة انصاف شعبان اوضحت من جانبها انه شارك باليوم الطبي اطباء من مستشفى المفرق الحكومي ومستشفى النسائية والاطفال ومديرية صحة المفرق واللجنة الطبية بمنطقة الزعتري بالاضافة الى العديد من شركات الادوية واشتمل اليوم الطبي على تخصصات الباطنية والعظام والجلدية والنسائية والأطفال بالإضافة إلى مشاركة الجمعية الشركسية الخيرية في مجال الصحة الانجابية.



*دورة تدريبية حول «مهارات التداول في البورصة» في «اليرموك»*

اربد - الدستور

عقد في قسم العلوم المالية والمصرفية في جامعة اليرموك بالتعاون مع مركز "العقول النيرة لتنمية الموارد البشرية" دورة تدريبية استمرت شهرا واحدا بعنوان: "مهارات التداول في البورصة وأسواق رأس المال العالمية".

وذكر مستشار رئيس الجامعة رئيس قسم العلوم المالية والمصرفية الدكتور محمد العجلوني أن الدورة هدفت إلى تعريف الطلبة بالبورصة المحلية والعالمية وكيفية التداول بها والتعريف بالعملات والمعادن والسلع التي يمكن التداول بها في الأسواق العالمية بالإضافة إلى التعرف على كافة الأنظمة المُستخدمة في الأسواق العالمية وكيفية استخدام التحليل الفني لحركة الأسعار لاتخاذ القرارات المناسبة بالتداول وتحديد المخاطر . وفي نهاية الدورة التي حضرها أكثر من (100) طالب تم توزيع الشهادات عليهم.



*اختتام أعمال المؤتمر الدولي «الماء لأجل الحياة» في جامعة الحسين*

معان - الدستور - قاسم الخطيب

اختتـمت في كلـــية الآثار والســــــياحة والإدارة الفندقية بجامعة الحسين بن طلال أمس فعاليات المؤتمــــر الدولي "المـــاء لأجل الحياة" (Culture of Care & Water for Life) ، والذي نظمته شبكة المدارس المنتسبة لليونسكو بالتعاون مع منظمة لايف لينك السويدية ، ووزارة التربية والتعليم ، وجامعة الحسين في مدينة البترا بمشاركة (80) شخصا من المسئولين والخبراء والطلبة والمراقبين المعنيين يمثلون عشرين دولة عربية وأجنبية. وأجرى المشاركون خلال جلسات المؤتمر الذي استمر أربعة أيام مراجعة شاملة للبرنامجين الدوليين : ثقافة العناية و المياه من أجل الحياة وتطبيقاتهما الريادية في 100مدرسة من المدارس المشاركة العربية والعالمية ، ومناقشة "عقد التعليم للتنمية المستدامة ( 2005 - )2014 وتقييم ما طرأ من تقدم في إطار العلاقة مع المشاريع الريادية لليونسكو ولايف لينك ، وإقرار مستقبل برنامج التعاون المشترك في هذه المجالات.

وأعرب رئيس جامعة الحسين بن طلال الدكتور علي الهروط عن شكره وتقديره إلى منظمة "لايف لينك" ، لرعايتها ودعمها للمؤتمر ، وكذلك لمنظمة اليونسكو ، لافتا إلى أن اليونسكو و "لايف لينك" تعقدان العزم على استمرار التعاون مع جامعة الحسين في هذا المضمار ، وذلك على مدى السنوات الثلاثة القادمة. من جانبه لفت عميد كلية الآثار والسياحة بجامعة الحسين د. هاني هياجنة إلى أن المؤتمر نجح في جمع عدد من المختصين والطلبة من أقطار عالمية لتبادل الأفكار والمعرفة حول ثقافة الاهتمام ، والماء من اجل الحياة ، ودور التربية في التنمية المستدامة بمناقشة التحديات الإقليمية التي تواجهها في مجال مفهوم الماء لأجل الحياة .

وأكد مدير منظمة لايف لينك السويدية والتي تعمل في مجالات البيئة والسلام الدكتور هانز ليفاندر على أهمية التخطيط الجيد للمشروعات وكيفية العمل لإنجاحها ، مشددا على ضرورة التعاون بين المؤسسات التعليمية العالمية ومدارسها في سبيل تحقيق هدف إنساني يتجه إلى تدعيم فلسفة ثقافة الاهتمام والماء من اجل الحياة . وأقيم على هامش المؤتمر جولات سياحية للوفود الماركة شملت المدينة الوردية ، والبيضا ، كما استمتع المشاركون بمتابعة العديد من الفقرات التراثية والفنية.

----------


## باريسيا

*يعطيك العافيه على الخبريات 
بانتظار جديدك عمور*

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعطيك العافيه على هذه الاخبار

----------

